# belohnung - suche lösung



## der.chris (11. Feb 2006)

hallo java- checker,

mein name ist chris und ich erstelle gerade eine webseite. dort brauche ich folgende funktion:

ein bild wird dargestellt, mit dahinter liegendem link.
wenn der user mit der maus auf diesen link/bild fährt, soll ein fenster (halbtransparent)erscheinen, wo das bild erlärt wird. Diese Funktion ist ähnlich der quickinfo funktion im IE. Jedoch halbtransparent.

Beispiel: www.eplus.de - die linkleiste.

das fenster soll natürlich verschwinden, wenn die maus wieder weggefahren wird.

klickt der user letztendlich auf das bild, geht ne neue seite (_blank) auf, wo diverse sachen stehen (inhalt frei definierbar)

Wer mir hier helfen kann, oder ggf. sowas selber programmiert, erhält eine belohnung (150 euro)

damit sich das lohnt, das script muss aber durch nen laien (mich) in die html umgebung problemlos eingepasst werden können.

gruss chris


----------



## Roar (11. Feb 2006)

*gähn* http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
*schieb*


----------



## mlange8801 (11. Feb 2006)

> ein bild wird dargestellt, mit dahinter liegendem link.
> wenn der user mit der maus auf diesen link/bild fährt, soll ein fenster (halbtransparent)erscheinen, wo das bild erlärt wird. Diese Funktion ist ähnlich der quickinfo funktion im IE. Jedoch halbtransparent.
> 
> Beispiel: www.eplus.de - die linkleiste.



Das ist ein simpler mouseover - 

http://www.eplus.de/img/startseite/l_1.jpg

Anbei mal ein Beispiel:

```
<div id='layer1' style="filter:alpha(opacity=50); -moz-opacity:0.5; opacity:0.5; position:absolute; left:100px; top:25px; width:100px; height:75px; z-index:1;visibility:hidden">
[img]test.jpg[/img]
</div>
<div id='layer2' style="position:absolute; left:100px; top:25px; width:100px; height:75px; z-index:2;visibility:hidden">
Bla Bla Bla
</div>

<a target='_blank' href='http://www.meineseite.de'>
[img]ufo.jpg[/img]
</a>
```


----------

